# Bright Lights or Loud Noises



## DJBrosco (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm curious if those of us with some type of SA have any aversion to bright lights. Honestly, I hate bright light. I feel as if the spotlight is directly on me and it highlights my every flaw. I even hate bright light at home. I always turn on a lamp in one of the bedrooms at home and my wife turns on the bright, overhead ceiling light because she says she can't see that well. I'm wondering what she's trying to see because that light is just too bright. I try to avoid that room everytime it's on.

Loud noises don't scare me, they just irritate the hell out of me. Someone that talks loud will never be on my 'favorite' list. And I love my kids to death, but when either one of them is crying, it is the most eardrum-piercing noise in the world. And I turn the TV up just loud enough so I can hear it, but that's it.


----------



## morningmud (Jan 17, 2008)

I get migraines so loud noise and bright light bother me. Noise I _really_ can't deal with. No dogs for me, barking gives me a headache every time. I have to stay in a lighted room due to my arachnophobia but I can't look close to the light source. My fam always gets irritated with me when we watch movies. They want to turn off the lights but I just imagine a spider sneaking up on me and freak out. Driving at night is torture if I have a headache: the oncoming car lights and the dash lights get me.


----------



## DJBrosco (Feb 14, 2008)

morningmud said:


> I have to stay in a lighted room due to my arachnophobia but I can't look close to the light source. My fam always gets irritated with me when we watch movies. They want to turn off the lights but I just imagine a spider sneaking up on me and freak out.


I thought my arachnophobia was bad, but I guess I just don't think about them until I see on, on TV or in person. When you see a tarantula come on TV, can you look at it, or do you turn your head immediately? I can NEVER look at a spider, especially tarantulas. They are my worst nightmare. If I see any spider bigger than the size of a penny, I'm heading the other way.


----------



## morningmud (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh gosh no I can't look at them on TV or I'll have nightmares! If I see one on TV I let out a little squeel and look away until I can change the channel. They don't even have to be the "t" word, any spider will do. I once woke up to find myself standing next to the bed brushing my chest frantically. I had dreamed there were spiders under the sheets! *shudders* I can't kill them cause I'm scared I'll miss and it'll somehow touch me. :hide


----------



## DJBrosco (Feb 14, 2008)

:lol We should have a "see who's more scared of spiders" contest. I think it would be close. Bugs in general shake me up. I remember one day coming home from school and just as I was about to open the screen door, there was a praying mantis sitting right on the door handle!! :afr I backed up and was shaking like crazy. I can't even remember how I got in. I think I went through the back door. I hate those things!


----------



## morningmud (Jan 17, 2008)

But a contest would mean there are actual spiders involved right?!?! I'm also afraid of those huge flying cockroaches (almost as bad as spiders) and bees/wasps (I've never been stung and don't care to have the experience!). The house I grew up in was close to woods and we had spiders and the roaches come in a lot. The exterminator said there was nothing they could d to prevent them! :wtf

Our office is right next to woods and I have to unlock the place. Those things just love to wait for me to get there all alone and terrified to get into the place. I've made myself late for work due to daddy long-legs being _on the door_. I had to wait for help to arrive! :lol


----------

